# Peacock Feather Pattern on wood - any ideas???



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

I found this on a pallet this morning and have no idea what species it is.



















If it weren't for the strange leopard/peacock spots all over it, I would say pine of some sort.










Is this simply sapwood from a larger pine?

Either way, I think this will make a pretty cool box lid! 

Thanks for any suggestions!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Whatever it is, it is really cool looking.  I am anxious to see the others' responses. 

Sheila


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Some would call that "birdseye pine". Not common and really pretty. I agree it would make a nice whatever  Nice score!


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

I agreee with McKinney. Bird's eye pine. I have seen it. Actually, I think I might have a pipce floatin around. It's not super common, but certainly not unheard of either. I personally have seen it 3-4 times, but I am in the wood working business. Now that I think about it, I wanna say I've seen it in the 4×4s skids that our maple lumber was shipped to us on.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

That is exactly what it is - Bird's eye pine! I found some pictures on Google of some and it matches to a tee.

Thanks!

-bob


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

to the left in the first picture I see a start on a wulf´s head in the darker area with the three black spots
other than that why don´t you build the rest of the peacock …... (sorry cuoldn´t resist )

take care
Dennis


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

I have sawn hundreds of thousands of bd.ft. Of pine and never have seen anything like that. Would it be too much trouble to take a close up picture? When I enlarge it the picture pixelates.
Do the "eyes" resemble those in Maple or are they more like spots caused by birds or bugs (I.e. Ambrosia marks)?
Those are really neat boards. Is it White Pine?


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you think the spots could have been caused by a woodpecker? What else would create such uniform spacing.

It is very cool looking.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope, most certainly they are not caused by any wildlife.

These spots go right through the wood and are VERY evenly spaced.

I am tending to think this piece of wood was taken from a REALLY large white pine very near to the exterior of the tree and what we are seeing are the radial branches that the tree grows.



> ?


?

Take a look at this article: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/birds-eye-pine-23537/

I'll take a closer pic and post it when I get home later this afternoon.

Bob


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

You know, I just had a very strange thought…..........

Could this possibly be from a tool used to strip the bark from a log? You know, one that has teeth that grip and pull the log into a "pencil shaver" looking contraption? That would explain the even pattern, as well as the skips in the pattern.

If you look at the pics in the article I found, the skip pattern seems to match: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/birds-eye-pine-23537/

Hmmmmmmm…............


----------

